# Difficili interpretazioni ...



## LDS (25 Luglio 2015)

facciamo un sunto per chi non sapesse la storia....

l'anno scorso esattamente in questo periodo, prima di partire per le vacanze, scoppio il finimondo con Laure, scoprii che mi aveva tradito con il suo capo, mi lasciò, ci furono delle parentesi stravaganti, ma alla fine ho ricorteggiato la mia Laure, abbiamo ripreso a vederci a partire da novembre, e abbiamo deciso di ridare una chance alla nostra storia.
Io non vivo più con lei, perchè sono a Parigi e lei vive ancora a Londra, ci siamo visti praticamente 3 week-end a settimana fino due mesi fa.

Poi abbiamo deciso di organizzare bene le vacanze e andremo in California per 2 settimane.
Partiamo la settimana prossima.

Perciò negli ultimi 2 mesi abbiamo deciso di vederci di meno per risparmiare 600 euro a testa al mese e di investirli nelle vacanze.

Fondamentalmente la nostra relazione va bene??!!?? , a livello sessuale abbiamo ancora qualche problema perchè, lei attende, attende, attende piuttosto che andare dal medico...

Sono passati 30 minuti dall'ultima telefonata e onestamente mi si è gelato il sangue, mi ha fatto un discorso che veramente non riesco a concepire.
O sono io il pazzo, il coglione, il demente, cosa altamente possibile, oppure veramente non so cosa pensare.
Lavoriamo tutti e due come dei matti, ce lo siamo scelto, non mi pesa, e sono molto soddisfatto del mio lavoro. Quando rientro a casa la sera mi piace stare al telefono con lei, e mi manca enormemente se non ci parliamo tutti i giorni.
Poco fa al telefono mi ha fatto un palco perchè non ha senso che ci sentiamo tutti i giorni, non cambia niente se ci sentiamo di meno.
Come non cambia niente...? Ma tu sei matta? A me manca enormemente e quando non la sento tutti i giorni la giornata non è la stessa. 
Lei invece potrebbe tranquillamente anche stare senza sentirmi per 2-3 giorni che non cambierebbe affatto il suo modo di amarmi.
Mi dice che ha bisogno dei suoi spazi e che io le tolgo l'aria? 
Non riesco a capire come sia possibile che le tolga gli spazi se non viviamo insieme, non capisco proprio come faccia a toglierle l'aria perchè parliamo per 15 minuti la sera.

Sono io il coglione che ha bisogno di sentirla tutti i giorni? 
C'è qualcuno che ha tenuto in piedi una relazione a distanza per un periodo medio lungo?

In teoria il nostro periodo di distacco dovrebbe terminare con settembre.


----------



## Nicka (25 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> C'è qualcuno che ha tenuto in piedi una relazione a distanza per un periodo medio lungo?


Ho fatto 4 anni a 1300 km di distanza.
M'avesse detto che gli tolgo l'aria pur non avendomi lì sarebbe tranquillamente stato scaraventato nell'Etna.
Vero è che io in genere non sono una spaccacazzi da competizione, ma che tu con questa ci dovessi chiudere era evidente da mò.
Fermo restando che se ancora sta lì a non farsi vedere che cazzo c'ha da un medico tanto sveglia non deve essere.


----------



## LDS (25 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho fatto 4 anni a 1300 km di distanza.
> M'avesse detto che gli tolgo l'aria pur non avendomi lì sarebbe tranquillamente stato scaraventato nell'Etna.
> Vero è che io in genere non sono una spaccacazzi da competizione, ma che tu con questa ci dovessi chiudere era evidente da mò.
> Fermo restando che se ancora sta lì a non farsi vedere che cazzo c'ha da un medico tanto sveglia non deve essere.



ma io non è che spacco il cazzo, almeno non credo, voglio dire, non mi rendo conto forse.

le ho chiesto ogni tanto di inviarmi una sua foto, cosa che non dovrebbe dare molto fastidio, mi piacerebbe sentirla alla sua pausa, ma non si può quasi mai visti gli orari, ma se le rompo i coglioni perchè voglio sentirla la sera non capisco perchè insomma.

e che cazzo, 15 minuti al giorno non è la fine del mondo....


lasciamo perdere sta storia del medico che non riesco proprio a capirlo nemmeno io.
mi aggredisce ogni volta quando le dico che deve andare dal medico.
se ne esce con: " smettila di dirmi che sono malata "...e che cazzo.....ci ho rinunciato.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Luglio 2015)

3 weekend a settimana...
Bah


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Non so se sia mai esistito un altro utente come te.
Chiedi pareri per poter poi dire che hai ragione tu.
Per me non si ha voglia di raccontare la propria vita a un persona quando non si dà importanza alla persona o non si dà importanza alla propria vita o non si ottengono le risposte che si vorrebbero ricevere.
Vedendo come ti sei relazionato qui, penso che possa essere valida l'ultima ipotesi.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Luglio 2015)

Direi che gliene frega proprio poco di te. Ma questo era chiaro da tempo


----------



## LDS (25 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> 3 weekend a settimana...
> Bah


lol, volevo scrivere al mese...


----------



## LDS (25 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so se sia mai esistito un altro utente come te.
> Chiedi pareri per poter poi dire che hai ragione tu.
> Per me non si ha voglia di raccontare la propria vita a un persona quando non si dà importanza alla persona o non si dà importanza alla propria vita o non si ottengono le risposte che si vorrebbero ricevere.
> Vedendo come ti sei relazionato qui, penso che possa essere valida l'ultima ipotesi.



di fatti sto chiedendo a chi ha una relazione a distanza, o a chi ha vissuto una relazione a distanza per un periodo, come ha fatto a tenere i pezzi insieme....


----------



## Alessandra (25 Luglio 2015)

Ciao LDS!
Ho avuto una storia a distanza, il mio ex mi chiamava o si faceva sentire diverse volte al giorno.
Forse lui era un po' eccessivo, ma non e' mai capitato che stessimo un giorno senza sentirci.

Non lo so. Ognuno hai il proprio senso del tempo e dello spazio.
Io non accetterei di sentirmi dire quello che ti sei sentito dire tu.
Sei davvero sicuro che Laure sia la donna della tua vita?
Non vi trovate su tante cose, da quanto scrivi.


----------



## Alessandra (25 Luglio 2015)

*[SIZE=+1]dal sito:

[/SIZE]*http://www.publiweb.com/lei_e_lui/relazione-a-distanza.html
*[SIZE=+1]

Relazione a Distanza [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]come mantenerla, regole e consigli [/SIZE]

[FONT=Verdana,Arial]
3. Mantieni i contatti: sentirsi ogni giorno è importante. Questo non significa che sia necessario restare attaccati al telefono per ore, ma pensare di poter comunicare anche via e-mail, via skype, scrivendo lettere tradizionali o brevi sms.[/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana,Arial][/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana,Arial] 


[/FONT]*


----------



## sheldon (25 Luglio 2015)

*forse*

Perchè se la chiami alla sera non puo' farsi i fatti suoi e vuole essere libera di uscire senza dover rispondere alle tue telefonate ed ovviamente tenere con te un determinato atteggiamento.


----------



## Nicka (25 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> di fatti sto chiedendo a chi ha una relazione a distanza, o a chi ha vissuto una relazione a distanza per un periodo, come ha fatto a tenere i pezzi insieme....


I pezzi insieme si tengono in estrema naturalezza senza che questo diventi un peso e senza che questo sia difficile in realtà, perchè quando vuoi una persona fai il possibile anche per quei 5 minuti al telefono.
Io non mi sono mai permessa di dire "oh ci possiamo sentire fra 3 giorni", stessa cosa lui con me.
Ma proprio mai mai mai.
Ci sentivamo per forza di cose tutti i giorni e ci vedevamo ogni volta appena possibile, non 3 weekend al mese perchè io non sono sommelier d'alto livello e il mio compagno idem...sicchè due mezzi squattrinati facevano come potevano.
Grazie Ryanair, per inciso.
Abbiamo passato anche 3 mesi a non poterci vedere. Ma guai non sentirci o mandarci un messaggio, poi c'erano le chiacchierate in msn e ci vedevamo così, non dico tutte le sere, ma quasi.
I pezzi si tengono insieme quando sai che quella persona per te è importante e senza non puoi starci.


----------



## Bender (25 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> I pezzi insieme si tengono in estrema naturalezza senza che questo diventi un peso e senza che questo sia difficile in realtà, perchè quando vuoi una persona fai il possibile anche per quei 5 minuti al telefono.
> Io non mi sono mai permessa di dire "oh ci possiamo sentire fra 3 giorni", stessa cosa lui con me.
> Ma proprio mai mai mai.
> Ci sentivamo per forza di cose tutti i giorni e ci vedevamo ogni volta appena possibile, non 3 weekend al mese perchè io non sono sommelier d'alto livello e il mio compagno idem...sicchè due mezzi squattrinati facevano come potevano.
> ...


e poi dici che non sei romantica, io lo sapevo che sotto tutta l'apparenza c'era altro


----------



## Nicka (25 Luglio 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> e poi dici che non sei romantica, io lo sapevo che sotto tutta l'apparenza c'era altro


Benny tesoro della mia vita, lo sai che ti voglio un mondo di bene, quando passi di qui ti presento il mio moroso e chiedi a lui quanto sono romantica!! :rotfl: Se poi ti ride in faccia non offenderti!
Se ci sto da anni è perchè ci tengo, non è che io mi diverto a passare il tempo così...noi abbiamo fatto anni a forte distanza e in qualche modo bisognava fare.
Sinceramente non è una situazione che auguro, infatti si è poi risolta, perchè non potersi vedere quando si vuole è pesante.


----------



## Bender (25 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benny tesoro della mia vita, lo sai che ti voglio un mondo di bene, quando passi di qui ti presento il mio moroso e chiedi a lui quanto sono romantica!! :rotfl: Se poi ti ride in faccia non offenderti!
> Se ci sto da anni è perchè ci tengo, non è che io mi diverto a passare il tempo così...noi abbiamo fatto anni a forte distanza e in qualche modo bisognava fare.
> Sinceramente non è una situazione che auguro, infatti si è poi risolta, perchè non potersi vedere quando si vuole è pesante.


prima o poi la vincerò questa guerra con te:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
se si chiama amore romantico ci sarà un motivo no, dice che ci tieni è un eufemismo, mi raccomando non sbilanciarti mai eh


----------



## LDS (26 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Benny tesoro della mia vita, lo sai che ti voglio un mondo di bene, quando passi di qui ti presento il mio moroso e chiedi a lui quanto sono romantica!! :rotfl: Se poi ti ride in faccia non offenderti!
> Se ci sto da anni è perchè ci tengo, non è che io mi diverto a passare il tempo così...noi abbiamo fatto anni a forte distanza e in qualche modo bisognava fare.
> *Sinceramente non è una situazione che auguro, infatti si è poi risolta, perchè non potersi vedere quando si vuole è pesante.*



è veramente difficile, ma estremamente difficile.

ti è mai capitato di litigarci al telefono? Già non ci vediamo se ogni tanto litighiamo è veramente impegnativa da gestire.
Urlarsi contro non è per niente bello.
Io non riesco ad immaginare una vita senza di lei. Onestamente è la donna della mia vita, lo so e me la voglio tenere stretta.
Non ce la faccio più a gestire una situazione con lei lontana.

Quello che mi domando è se lei abbia gli stessi sentimenti, perchè quando abbiamo discusso questo pomeriggio...onestamente mi ha dato 2 coltellate.

Io le dico: ma cosa cambia se ci sentiamo tutti giorni, non ti chiedo mica la luna, solo di sentirci tutti i giorni, e non dovrei nemmeno chiederlo, è naturale, è normale che ci sentiamo tutti i giorni perchè io voglio sapere come stai e cosa hai fatto.
Lei mi risponde: è normale per te, quello che è normale per te non deve esserlo per forza di cosa per me. Non è obbligatorio che ci sentiamo tutti i giorni, cosa cambia a te se non ci sentiamo tutti i giorni, perchè devo essere sempre io ad adattarmi a te?
Ma che cazzo di risposta è questa....ma non sta né in cielo, né in terra.
Io le ho detto, ma mi manchi, ecco cosa cambia a me, se non ti sento tutti i giorni, mi manchi...
Lei mi ha detto che non capisco e che non capirò mai, che mi ama e che il suo amore non cambierà assolutamente in nulla anche se non ci sentiamo tutti i giorni.

A me demoralizza il fatto che io non sia al centro dei suoi pensieri come lei lo è per me. Voglio dire, io se non la sento tutti i giorni soffro, e parecchio pure e sentirmi dire che per lei è meglio se ci sentiamo di meno, bè, mi demoralizza.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> è veramente difficile, ma estremamente difficile.
> 
> ti è mai capitato di litigarci al telefono? Già non ci vediamo se ogni tanto litighiamo è veramente impegnativa da gestire.
> Urlarsi contro non è per niente bello.
> ...


Lei è la donna della tua vita... ma non sembra che tu sia l'uomo della sua! 

Mi fai tanta tenerezza...  per quanto  riguarda  le storie a distanza non so che dirti, mai vissuta. Però posso dirti che io e il mio partner stiamo a 500 metri l'uno  dall'altra, e inoltre abbiamo molti impegni di lavoro, hobby e viaggi in comune, per cui ci vediamo tantissimo... però se a volte abbiamo diversi appuntamenti o commissioni mi manda messaggi carini facendomi sapere che gli manco... e mi cerca.. in particolare  se deve prendere delle decisioni gli manca il sentirmi complice e avere il mio punto di vista, o anche solo il mio sostegno... e  questo vedendosi sempre!

Ora ti riporto la mia storia, in quanto trovo assurdo nella tua situazione sentirsi dire che non è essenziale  sentirsi tutti i giorni. 

Ma la vera domanda è: a te basta quello che lei ti dà?


----------



## LDS (26 Luglio 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Lei è la donna della tua vita... ma non sembra che tu sia l'uomo della sua!
> 
> Mi fai tanta tenerezza...  per quanto  riguarda  le storie a distanza non so che dirti, mai vissuta. Però posso dirti che io e il mio partner stiamo a 500 metri l'uno  dall'altra, e inoltre abbiamo molti impegni di lavoro, hobby e viaggi in comune, per cui ci vediamo tantissimo... però se a volte abbiamo diversi impegni mi dice che gli manco... e mi cerca..
> 
> ...


sto aspettando come un cretino che torni a casa, a parigi sono le 2:10, da lei un'ora in meno, arriverà fra mezz'ora....più o meno.

No, chiaramente non mi basta, ma non ci sono soluzioni.
Non è che se ci sentissimo 4 volte al giorno sarebbe diverso. Abbiamo deciso di fare questo esperimento perchè per entrambe le nostre carriere era necessario separarsi. 
Lei ha un ottimo posto iperpagato a Londra che non poteva lasciare ad inizio anno, ed io avevo una offerta economica e soprattutto professionabilmente parlando, irrinunciabile a Parigi.
Stanti i fatti non ce la facciamo più a restare separati, io quantomeno non ce la faccio più e lei pure, dice...

Perciò lei ha donato le sue dimissioni e vedremo come fare per stare insieme nella stessa città.
Oramai ho 30 anni presto, vorrei sposarmi ed avere una famiglia....
il problema me lo pongo nel momento stesso in cui mi dirà di no ancora al matrimonio ed ad una famiglia.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## Scaredheart (26 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> sto aspettando come un cretino che torni a casa, a parigi sono le 2:10, da lei un'ora in meno, arriverà fra mezz'ora....più o meno.
> 
> No, chiaramente non mi basta, ma non ci sono soluzioni.
> Non è che se ci sentissimo 4 volte al giorno sarebbe diverso. Abbiamo deciso di fare questo esperimento perchè per entrambe le nostre carriere era necessario separarsi.
> ...


Io leggendoti ho sempre l'impressione che tu stai percorrendo una strada inserendo le giuste marce, e lei ogni volta metta la retromarcia!  

Più riporti tue esperienze,  più lei mi fa cadere le braccia. 

È che nella vostra situazione sentirsi una volta al giorno mi sembra il minimo! 

Ormai settembre è vicino... però un partner quando è preso te ne accorgi... a me lei, da ciò che tu racconti, non lo sembra! Ma come è stata in questo anno con te? Quando vi incontravate? 

Ps- scusa per eventuali errori, ho lo smartphone  scarico, e ne ho una da battaglia ma mi corregge , utto :unhappy:


----------



## zagor (26 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Stanti i fatti non ce la facciamo più a restare separati, io quantomeno non ce la faccio più e lei pure, dice...
> 
> Perciò lei ha donato le sue dimissioni e vedremo come fare per stare insieme nella stessa città.


Se ha dato le dimissioni qualcosa significherà. Forse ti ritiene responsabile di aver dovuto rinunciare ad un lavoro molto remunerativo. A volte si innescano strani meccanismi di rivalsa, in questi casi.


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Stanti i fatti non ce la facciamo più a restare separati


Beh.. tu di sicuro. Lei... 'nzomma...
Tanti auguri, ne avrai bisogno.


----------



## Nicka (26 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> è veramente difficile, ma estremamente difficile.
> 
> ti è mai capitato di litigarci al telefono? Già non ci vediamo se ogni tanto litighiamo è veramente impegnativa da gestire.
> Urlarsi contro non è per niente bello.
> ...


Se a lei non viene naturale non c'è niente da fare...e il fatto di doverle dire che invece vi dovete sentire tutti i santi giorni dopo un po' le farà girare le balle.
Mi dai la sensazione di essere di una pesantezza più unica che rara. Se lei non ti vuole sentire tutti i giorni prova a vedere che succede se non la caghi.
O ti cerca lei oppure manco se ne rende conto o come minimo ti dice pure che sei uno stronzo che non l'ha chiamata e quindi non te ne frega niente.
Questo è solo per dire che a me pare tanto che questa ogni tanto tiri fuori dei pretesti perchè la relazione con te non è quello che evidentemente pensi tu.
Altro che donna della vita...e mi raccomando, chiedile davvero di nuovo di sposarti, poi non ti lamentare se ti dice picche.

A me di litigare è capitato poche volte nella mia vita, figurati se per il tempo che potevamo stare al telefono lo passavamo a litigare.


----------



## feather (26 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> O ti cerca lei oppure manco se ne rende conto


[video=youtube;jYQWVnKEFRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYQWVnKEFRk[/video]


----------



## Nicka (26 Luglio 2015)

feather ha detto:


> [video=youtube;jYQWVnKEFRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYQWVnKEFRk[/video]


----------



## LDS (26 Luglio 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se a lei non viene naturale non c'è niente da fare...e il fatto di doverle dire che invece vi dovete sentire tutti i santi giorni dopo un po' le farà girare le balle.
> Mi dai la sensazione di essere di una pesantezza più unica che rara. Se lei non ti vuole sentire tutti i giorni prova a vedere che succede se non la caghi.
> O ti cerca lei oppure manco se ne rende conto o come minimo ti dice pure che sei uno stronzo che non l'ha chiamata e quindi non te ne frega niente.
> Questo è solo per dire che a me pare tanto che questa ogni tanto tiri fuori dei pretesti perchè la relazione con te non è quello che evidentemente pensi tu.
> ...



oggi non l'ho chiamata, né mi sono fatto sentire, e mi ha chiamato lei.
avrei voluto chiamarla prima, ma è lo stesso...

non voglio che pensi che sono ossessionante.

ad ogni modo volevo chiederle di sposarmi nuovamente quando saremo in california, ma mi sa che non lo farò


----------



## LDS (26 Luglio 2015)

zagor ha detto:


> Se ha dato le dimissioni qualcosa significherà. Forse ti ritiene responsabile di aver dovuto rinunciare ad un lavoro molto remunerativo. A volte si innescano strani meccanismi di rivalsa, in questi casi.



no, ha dato le dimissioni per rientrare in francia e per stare insieme con l'idea di partire insieme da qualche altra parte.

vedremo cosa dobbiamo fare.

ad ogni modo non credo che mi dirà che è colpa mia o a causa mia se ha lasciato il lavoro.
è stata una sua scelta in cui io non ho proprio messo bocca.


----------



## Daniele34 (26 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> facciamo un sunto per chi non sapesse la storia....
> 
> l'anno scorso esattamente in questo periodo, prima di partire per le vacanze, scoppio il finimondo con Laure, scoprii che mi aveva tradito con il suo capo, mi lasciò, ci furono delle parentesi stravaganti, ma alla fine ho ricorteggiato la mia Laure, abbiamo ripreso a vederci a partire da novembre, e abbiamo deciso di ridare una chance alla nostra storia.
> Io non vivo più con lei, perchè sono a Parigi e lei vive ancora a Londra, ci siamo visti praticamente 3 week-end a settimana fino due mesi fa.
> ...


3 giorni?
Tu non farti sentire per 6 giorni... telefono spento (magari la metti negli indesiderati)... se non si stranisce allora buona notte.

Cerca di farti la tua vita e di trovare soddisfazioni in altre cose... (come probabilmente gia fa lei).

Tanto "certe persone" alcuni raggionamento non entrano "in zucca"...


----------



## Irrisoluto (26 Luglio 2015)

Io ho conseguito una laurea in Rapporti conflittuali a distanza, con specializzazione in Conflitti a distanza internazionali. 
7 anni di tirocinio culminati in un trionfo di corna. 
Questo per portare una testimonianza, che vale zero, considerando non solo in generale l'incommensurabilità di qualunque esperienza, ma anche in particolare la singolarità della mia.
Quello che mi chiedo è: avete entrambi un bel lavoro, che vi piace e vi dà una certa tranquillità economica; potreste sposarvi e andare a vivere insieme. Io non lo considererei neanche un rapporto a distanza, considerando che la prospettiva di trasformarlo in un rapporto normale è concreta e vicina.
Nella mia esperienza era l'esatto opposto, un rapporto a distanza a tempo pieno e indeterminato: lavori precari e poco remunerativi e nessuna prospettiva concreta di andare a vivere insieme in tempi brevi...
Eppure ci sentivamo tutti i giorni più volte al giorno, la maggior parte del tempo libero lo passavamo insieme, anche se solo per telefono, piuttosto che con gli amici.
Lei ha cominciato a diradare messaggi e telefonate solo quando ha deciso di cercarsi degli "svaghi".

Certo, non bisogna fare facili associazioni, ma a naso direi che Laure vuole farsi i cazzi suoi per un po'.
Concordo con Nicka. E' inutile che insisti per sentirvi più spesso. Se vorrà, saprà come cercarti. E se non ti cercherà, secondo me, ti sarai tolto ogni dubbio. Ricordo oltretutto che avete da sempre un mare di problemi, anche a letto...quindi boh, ma donna della tua vita sotto quale punto di vista? Com'è che sembra che per lei non sia lo stesso? E' possibile una sfasatura così forte tra quello che sente lei e quello che senti tu?


----------



## maitresse (26 Luglio 2015)

ciao 
ti rispondo raccontandoti la mia esperienza.
per motivi di lavoro ho dovuto lasciare la mia città quando avevo 27 anni. all'epoca stavo con un ragazzo già qualche anno se non ricordo male erano circa 3 anni.
il nostro rapporto non era perfetto. periodi di crisi, incomprensioni e mancanze lo hanno sempre caratterizzato. allo stesso tempo però c'era un affetto profondo e sincero che ci legava e ci ha portato a rimanere insieme nonostante l'incertezza del futuro. io infatti non avevo idea di quanto tempo sarei stata fuori. la distanza era parecchia, da una parte al'altra dell'italia. e i soldi pochissimi. noi però non abbiamo mollato. e si, ci sentivamo tutti i giorni. penso che mi sarebbe sembrato proprio strano non sentirlo. se non era una telefonata, almeno era la chat o un messaggio. io ero molto sola in quel periodo nella nuova città che mi ospitava, per cui la sua presenza mi era indispensabile. quando ho iniziato a farmi nuove amicizie e a fare "cose" soprattutto nel week end, le nostre telefonate si sono accorciate, perché non è piacevole né educato stare al telefono quando sei in compagnia. ma ricordo che lo avvisavo di quello che avrei fatto e che magari ci saremmo sentiti con calma il giorno dopo così gli avrei raccontato. 
questo per dire che suona strano che la persona con cui stai ti possa proporre preventivamente di non sentirvi tutti i giorni, per quanto possa odiare stare al telefono. a causa della distanza io odio il telefono, odio stare al telefono, mi infastidisce, ma anche se solo per 4 secondi lo chiamavo, per dirgli che stavo bene, per sapere come stava, che faceva, e per assicurargli che ci saremmo risentiti poi. 
la distanza si deve pur colmare in qualche modo.


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2015)

maitresse ha detto:


> ciao
> ti rispondo raccontandoti la mia esperienza.
> per motivi di lavoro ho dovuto lasciare la mia città quando avevo 27 anni. all'epoca stavo con un ragazzo già qualche anno se non ricordo male erano circa 3 anni.
> il nostro rapporto non era perfetto. periodi di crisi, incomprensioni e mancanze lo hanno sempre caratterizzato. allo stesso tempo però c'era un affetto profondo e sincero che ci legava e ci ha portato a rimanere insieme nonostante l'incertezza del futuro. io infatti non avevo idea di quanto tempo sarei stata fuori. la distanza era parecchia, da una parte al'altra dell'italia. e i soldi pochissimi. noi però non abbiamo mollato. e si, ci sentivamo tutti i giorni. penso che mi sarebbe sembrato proprio strano non sentirlo. se non era una telefonata, almeno era la chat o un messaggio. io ero molto sola in quel periodo nella nuova città che mi ospitava, per cui la sua presenza mi era indispensabile. quando ho iniziato a farmi nuove amicizie e a fare "cose" soprattutto nel week end, le nostre telefonate si sono accorciate, perché non è piacevole né educato stare al telefono quando sei in compagnia. ma ricordo che lo avvisavo di quello che avrei fatto e che magari ci saremmo sentiti con calma il giorno dopo così gli avrei raccontato.
> ...


e com'è andata a finire,per te?


----------



## zanna (27 Luglio 2015)

maitresse ha detto:


> ciao
> ti rispondo raccontandoti la mia esperienza.
> per motivi di lavoro ho dovuto lasciare la mia città quando avevo 27 anni. all'epoca stavo con un ragazzo già qualche anno *se non ricordo male erano circa 3 anni.*
> *il nostro rapporto non era perfetto. periodi di crisi, incomprensioni e mancanze lo hanno sempre caratterizzato. allo stesso tempo però c'era un affetto profondo e sincero che ci legava e ci ha portato a rimanere insieme nonostante l'incertezza del futuro. io infatti non avevo idea di quanto tempo sarei stata fuori. la distanza era parecchia, da una parte al'altra dell'italia.* e i soldi pochissimi. noi però non abbiamo mollato. e si, ci sentivamo tutti i giorni. penso che mi sarebbe sembrato proprio strano non sentirlo. se non era una telefonata, almeno era la chat o un messaggio. *io ero molto sola in quel periodo nella nuova città che mi ospitava, per cui la sua presenza mi era indispensabile. quando ho iniziato a farmi nuove amicizie e a fare "cose" soprattutto nel week end, le nostre telefonate si sono accorciate,* perché non è piacevole né educato stare al telefono quando sei in compagnia. ma ricordo che lo avvisavo di quello che avrei fatto e che magari ci saremmo sentiti con calma il giorno dopo così gli avrei raccontato.
> ...





perplesso ha detto:


> e com'è andata a finire,per te?


Ah perply al netto delle maiuscole che latitatano secondo te come può essere andata a finire?


----------



## maitresse (27 Luglio 2015)

Perplesso, è finita che non è finita. Lui dopo 3 anni di lontananza, ha mollato tutto e si è trasferito da me. sono 5 anni che conviviamo. abbiamo messo radici nella nostra nuova città e durante le vacanze torniamo nella città natale per stare un po' in famiglia. 

la mia esperienza però non dimostra nulla. penso che in una relazione bisogna rispettare le esigenze dell'altro e scendere a compromessi anche per una semplice telefonata.


----------



## Spot (27 Luglio 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ah perply al netto delle maiuscole che latitatano secondo te come può essere andata a finire?


Eh appunto :rotfl:
Bel fidanzato tappabuchi, complimenti.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

Daniele34 ha detto:


> 3 giorni?
> Tu non farti sentire per 6 giorni... telefono spento (magari la metti negli indesiderati)... se non si stranisce allora buona notte.
> 
> Cerca di farti la tua vita e di trovare soddisfazioni in altre cose... (come probabilmente gia fa lei).
> ...



sei sempre il solito :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Io ho conseguito una laurea in Rapporti conflittuali a distanza, con specializzazione in Conflitti a distanza internazionali.
> 7 anni di tirocinio culminati in un trionfo di corna.
> Questo per portare una testimonianza, che vale zero, considerando non solo in generale l'incommensurabilità di qualunque esperienza, ma anche in particolare la singolarità della mia.
> Quello che mi chiedo è: avete entrambi un bel lavoro, che vi piace e vi dà una certa tranquillità economica; potreste sposarvi e andare a vivere insieme. Io non lo considererei neanche un rapporto a distanza, considerando che la prospettiva di trasformarlo in un rapporto normale è concreta e vicina.
> ...



Concordo su tutto, e aggiungo che LDS avrebbe dovuto tagliare i ponti già da molto tempo...


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2015)

maitresse ha detto:


> Perplesso, è finita che non è finita. Lui dopo 3 anni di lontananza, ha mollato tutto e si è trasferito da me. sono 5 anni che conviviamo. abbiamo messo radici nella nostra nuova città e durante le vacanze torniamo nella città natale per stare un po' in famiglia.
> 
> la mia esperienza però non dimostra nulla. penso che in una relazione bisogna rispettare le esigenze dell'altro e scendere a compromessi anche per una semplice telefonata.


quindi alla fine è andata bene.     mi suona inquietante l'idea di "scendere a compromessi" per una telefonata.


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto, e aggiungo che LDS avrebbe dovuto tagliare i ponti già da molto tempo...


Eh, anch'io lo credo, ma considerando i casini che ho combinato io, non me la sentivo di dare consigli a LDS!


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Eh, anch'io lo credo, ma considerando i casini che ho combinato io, non me la sentivo di dare consigli a LDS!



Vabbè, non è che perché hai combinato casini tu non puoi dare consigli. 
Anzi, forse proprio perché ci sei passato sei in grado di dare consigli migliori (perché mi auguro tu abbia imparato dai tuoi errori)


----------



## FataIgnorante (27 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> di fatti sto chiedendo a chi ha una relazione a distanza, o a chi ha vissuto una relazione a distanza per un periodo, come ha fatto a tenere i pezzi insieme....


Caro amico, ho tenuto una relazione a distanza di 756 km per quasi 4 anni ed ho perdonato 2 corna per amore , ero giovane ragazzi su, non guardatemi con quell'aria così attonita , l'ho già raccontata.
Riprendendo il discorso, ho tenuto a galla la storia con telefonate, email, chattate e ovviamente 2 week end al mese, uno io da lei e uno lei da me, con vacanze e quant'altro possiamo dire che ci vedevamo molto spesso.
Usavo anche l'aereo per vederla, il treno, la macchina tutti i mezzi possibili.
Ma si arriva ad un punto di rottura inevitabile il quale prendendo coscienza capisci tante cose.

A distanza di anni, precisamente oramai 13 circa, mi chiedevo, vedendomi oggi se ne è valsa la pena, ho due risposte precise :
A) Ne è valsa la pena , perchè se non ti violenti il cuore, l'anima forse non si potrebbe mai capire cosa significa soffrire per amore, il suo senso e fare tutte quelle cose che solo l'amore ti farebbe fare

B) Ne è valsa la pena, perchè a distanza di tempo, quella Lei di cui era fottutamente innamorato, oggi non potrebbe mai essere l'amore della mia vita e forse sarebbe anche finita male, il mio rivale troppo presente nella sua vita e la sua scelta di voler andare ad ogni costo a vivere all'estero, non l'avrei mai seguita e qui il rendermi conto che il mio amore aveva dei limiti che si chiamava egoismo

Da questa storia , dove ci metto un altro paio di stessa importanza e rango, mi hanno insegnato molte cose e capire un pò più me stesso. Da questa storia sono quello che sono oggi accettandomi in un determinato modo.

In sintesi. Accanna i giochi che lei se già trovata un salsicciotto parigino!


----------



## Tradito? (27 Luglio 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> facciamo un sunto per chi non sapesse la storia....
> 
> l'anno scorso esattamente in questo periodo, prima di partire per le vacanze, scoppio il finimondo con Laure, scoprii che mi aveva tradito con il suo capo, mi lasciò, ci furono delle parentesi stravaganti, ma alla fine ho ricorteggiato la mia Laure, abbiamo ripreso a vederci a partire da novembre, e abbiamo deciso di ridare una chance alla nostra storia.
> Io non vivo più con lei, perchè sono a Parigi e lei vive ancora a Londra, ci siamo visti praticamente 3 week-end a settimana fino due mesi fa.
> ...


Noostante il fatto in se non significhi molto, contano anche i precedenti, lei ti aveva tradito e le persone non cambiano. E tu soffrivi un anno fa e soffri non so  quanto anche oggi. 
Perche' pensi che sia la donna della tua vita? Vorresti cambiarla in qualcosa?


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Luglio 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Vabbè, non è che perché hai combinato casini tu non puoi dare consigli.
> Anzi, forse proprio perché ci sei passato sei in grado di dare consigli migliori (perché mi auguro tu abbia imparato dai tuoi errori)


Il fatto è che io se ho accettato l'inaccettabile è perché ero nel pallone e mi sembrava di non avere scelta. Avevo l'impressione che gli eventi scorressero troppo velocemente e io non riuscissi a dominarli...per usare un'espressione della mia città di origine: "tenev' a guerr' 'n capa!"
LDS invece mi sembra un uomo molto più risoluto :mexican: di me. E' per questo che lo capisco poco: LDS, perché lo fai? Mi sembra che tu abbia dei valori tutto sommato tradizionali e Laure non corrisponde in niente a questi valori: ti ha tradito, ha fatto poco per risolvere la crisi e ora cerca di diradare le vostre telefonate...e sai bene anche tu che quasi sicuramente è per non avere intralci con qualcuno con cui si sta vedendo.
Hai un lavoro stabile, dignitoso e remunerativo (a quanto capisco), sei giovane, intelligente e appassionato, vivi in una delle città più vivaci del mondo...e stai buttando il tuo tempo appresso a una che non ti dà assolutamente nulla se non l'illusione di stare con la donna della tua vita, mentre è vero l'esatto contrario.


----------



## Simy (27 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io se ho accettato l'inaccettabile è perché ero nel pallone e mi sembrava di non avere scelta. Avevo l'impressione che gli eventi scorressero troppo velocemente e io non riuscissi a dominarli...per usare un'espressione della mia città di origine: "tenev' a guerr' 'n capa!"
> LDS invece mi sembra un uomo molto più risoluto :mexican: di me. E' per questo che lo capisco poco: LDS, perché lo fai? Mi sembra che tu abbia dei valori tutto sommato tradizionali e Laure non corrisponde in niente a questi valori: ti ha tradito, ha fatto poco per risolvere la crisi e ora cerca di diradare le vostre telefonate...e sai bene anche tu che quasi sicuramente è per non avere intralci con qualcuno con cui si sta vedendo.
> Hai un lavoro stabile, dignitoso e remunerativo (a quanto capisco), sei giovane, intelligente e appassionato, vivi in una delle città più vivaci del mondo...e stai buttando il tuo tempo appresso a una che non ti dà assolutamente nulla se non l'illusione di stare con la donna della tua vita, mentre è vero l'esatto contrario.


evidentemente ha la testa più incasinata della tua


----------



## perplesso (27 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io se ho accettato l'inaccettabile è perché ero nel pallone e mi sembrava di non avere scelta. Avevo l'impressione che gli eventi scorressero troppo velocemente e io non riuscissi a dominarli...per usare un'espressione della mia città di origine: "tenev' a guerr' 'n capa!"
> LDS invece mi sembra un uomo molto più risoluto :mexican: di me. E' per questo che lo capisco poco: LDS, perché lo fai? Mi sembra che tu abbia dei valori tutto sommato tradizionali e Laure non corrisponde in niente a questi valori: ti ha tradito, ha fatto poco per risolvere la crisi e ora cerca di diradare le vostre telefonate...e sai bene anche tu che quasi sicuramente è per non avere intralci con qualcuno con cui si sta vedendo.
> Hai un lavoro stabile, dignitoso e remunerativo (a quanto capisco), sei giovane, intelligente e appassionato, vivi in una delle città più vivaci del mondo...e stai buttando il tuo tempo appresso a una che non ti dà assolutamente nulla se non l'illusione di stare con la donna della tua vita, mentre è vero l'esatto contrario.


se LDS ti sembra più risoluto di te, stai messo male


----------



## Alessandra (27 Luglio 2015)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Il fatto è che io se ho accettato l'inaccettabile è perché ero nel pallone e mi sembrava di non avere scelta. Avevo l'impressione che gli eventi scorressero troppo velocemente e io non riuscissi a dominarli...per usare un'espressione della mia città di origine: "tenev' a guerr' 'n capa!"
> LDS invece mi sembra un uomo molto più risoluto :mexican: di me. E' per questo che lo capisco poco: LDS, perché lo fai? Mi sembra che tu abbia dei valori tutto sommato tradizionali e Laure non corrisponde in niente a questi valori: ti ha tradito, ha fatto poco per risolvere la crisi e ora cerca di diradare le vostre telefonate...e sai bene anche tu che quasi sicuramente è per non avere intralci con qualcuno con cui si sta vedendo.
> Hai un lavoro stabile, dignitoso e remunerativo (a quanto capisco), sei giovane, intelligente e appassionato, vivi in una delle città più vivaci del mondo...e stai buttando il tuo tempo appresso a una che non ti dà assolutamente nulla se non l'illusione di stare con la donna della tua vita, mentre è vero l'esatto contrario.


:up:
la penso uguale.


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2015)

*Le vacanze*

Finalmente in vacanza! 
Un paio di giorni con la mamma che soffre la lontananza e poi California per 10 giorni!
Vedremo come evolveranno le nostre vacanze.
Dimissioni in arrivo anche per il sottoscritto se riuscirò ad entrare in un grande ristorante a San Francisco.
Non so dove siamo riusciti a trovare le energie per restare insieme questi mesi vedendoci molto poco.
Ogni tanto mi dico che comunque dalla nostra abbiamo avuto la fortuna di fare un lavoro che ci ha comunque dato sufficiente denaro per fare degli spostamenti regolari...
Però è estenuante non poter dormire insieme tutte le sere...
Ho talmente tanta voglia di chiederle di sposarmi e talmente tanta paura che mi dica di no ancora che non so proprio se lo farò...


----------



## perplesso (3 Agosto 2015)

Ma ti offri anche come crash test dummy per gli allenamenti della linea di difesa dei 49ers,vero?


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Ma ti offri anche come crash test dummy per gli allenamenti della linea di difesa dei 49ers,vero?



Nô....però mi ha convinto e non so come a lanciarmi con il paracadute....secondo me ci resto secco, mi viene un attacco di cuore e finiranno i problemi.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Nô....però mi ha convinto e non so come a lanciarmi con il paracadute....*secondo me ci resto secco*, mi viene un attacco di cuore e finiranno i problemi.


Speriamo.


----------



## LDS (3 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Speriamo.



Capra!!

E chi li vende poi i vini ???


----------



## zanna (3 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Capra!!
> 
> E chi li vende poi i vini ???


In giro ne vedo a josa ...  ... invece lei l'hai poi convinta ad andare dal medico? O in america andate da qualche stregone siux esperto in divinazione?


----------



## Lucrezia (3 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Finalmente in vacanza!
> Un paio di giorni con la mamma che soffre la lontananza e poi California per 10 giorni!
> Vedremo come evolveranno le nostre vacanze.
> Dimissioni in arrivo anche per il sottoscritto se riuscirò ad entrare in un grande ristorante a San Francisco.
> ...



Bentornato! 

Intanto che figo, divertiti in California, che è uno dei miei posti preferiti al mondo  Domanda: ma che tipo di visto dovresti fare per lavorare a San Francisco? E Laure, dove la metteresti in quel caso? 
Sicuramente questa vacanza insieme ti chiarirà le idee su come sono le cose al momento. Credo sia diverso tempo che non passate così tanto tempo insieme, no?
Per quanto riguarda gli 'spazi', non saprei, è molto caratteriale. Io ho avuto una sorta di relazione a distanza che però era anomala, quindi non mi pronuncerei; in una relazione normale sono stata lontana solo due mesi (no pendolarismo: senza vederci per niente), e devo dire che in effetti, pur tendendo a sentirci tutti i giorni, era per me molto problematico organizzarmi a causa del fuso orario mostruoso, e quindi ad un certo punto ho preferito la comunicazione telefonica a giorni alterni. Con pioggia di messaggi però. Io sono una grandissima capra e le telefonate giornaliere dopo un po' cominciano a non piacermi, cioè, mi piace anche sapere che potremmo non sentirci e che va bene così. Non so come sia Laure ma mi pare di ricordare che questa cosa degli spazi l'avesse resa manifesta altre volte quindi boh, magari è così punto e basta e non c'è niente di cui preoccuparsi. Credo lo scoprirai nei prossimi giorni :up:


----------



## LDS (4 Agosto 2015)

Essendosi licenziata rientrerà a casa sua in Francia per un mese! 
In quel momento andrà dal medico...
Non ho parole, ma non posso farci niente, è un argomento tabù.

Per quanto riguarda il visto per la California non ne so niente ancora.
Non so cosa mi aspetta, come organizzarmi e quant'altro.

Vedremo, ne saprò qualcosa di più il 14 agosto.
Mi immagino che il datore di lavoro si organizzerà per farmi le carte necessarie....

Con Laure ci siamo detti che a seconda dell'evoluzione del colloquio in Napa avremmo trovato delle soluzioni.


----------



## Minerva (4 Agosto 2015)

buone vacanze libertà


----------



## Nicka (4 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> *Essendosi licenziata rientrerà a casa sua in Francia per un mese!
> In quel momento andrà dal medico...
> Non ho parole, ma non posso farci niente, è un argomento tabù.*
> 
> ...


Sono curiosa di vedere cosa si inventerà quando sarà in Francia...


----------



## Nobody (4 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Mi dice che ha bisogno dei suoi spazi e che io le tolgo l'aria?
> Non riesco a capire come sia possibile che le tolga gli spazi se non viviamo insieme, non capisco proprio come faccia a toglierle l'aria perchè parliamo per 15 minuti la sera.
> 
> *Sono io il coglione che ha bisogno di sentirla tutti i giorni? *
> ...


Sei coglione, ma non per questo motivo... perchè ancora non l'hai sfanculata come meriterebbe da tanto tempo.


----------



## Domhet (4 Agosto 2015)

Solo io ho l'impressione che la vacanza in California li allontanerá ancora di più?


----------



## Simy (4 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Essendosi licenziata rientrerà a casa sua in Francia per un mese!
> In quel momento andrà dal medico...
> Non ho parole, ma non posso farci niente, è un argomento tabù.
> 
> ...


io spero che la California ti allontani definitivamente da lei


----------



## LDS (5 Agosto 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> io spero che la California ti allontani definitivamente da lei



Perché ??

Perché sono io l'unico cieco che non vede il marcio ??

Io spero invece che sancisca la fine di un periodo molto difficile in cui siamo stati lontani e ora finalmente possiamo programmare la nostra vita insieme ed il futuro.

Vedremo se e come avrò l'occasione di chiederle di sposarmi....


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Perché ??
> 
> Perché sono io l'unico cieco che non vede il marcio ??
> 
> ...


venire fino in California per svitarti il cranio e vedere cosa c'è dentro, mi costa troppo.   vedi se riesci a passare almeno per la Toscana, qualche volta.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Perché ??
> 
> Perché sono io l'unico cieco che non vede il marcio ??
> 
> ...


Madonna mia.


----------



## Simy (5 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Perché ??
> 
> Perché sono io l'unico cieco che non vede il marcio ??
> 
> ...



perché ti vuoi male?


----------



## LDS (5 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> venire fino in California per svitarti il cranio e vedere cosa c'è dentro, mi costa troppo.   vedi se riesci a passare almeno per la Toscana, qualche volta.



Ci siamo venuti l'anno scorso!
Normalmente in Toscana per delle degustazioni e per degli approfondimenti vengo una volta all'anno.
Lo sai che a Firenze fanno dei corsi che danno delle abilitazioni interazionali ?
Ci sono svariati master Of Wine che hanno cattedra.


----------



## LDS (5 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Madonna mia.


Suvvia!!!
Mi sono anche detto, però, che se non dovesse funzionare, se persino in questa vacanza non dovremmo trovare punti in accordo, dovessimo solamente litigare, allora sarebbe il caso di pensare seriamente a lasciarci.

Ma onestamente non credo....
Sento che sarà perfetta!
Almeno ci voglio credere intensamente


----------



## perplesso (5 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Ci siamo venuti l'anno scorso!
> Normalmente in Toscana per delle degustazioni e per degli approfondimenti vengo una volta all'anno.
> Lo sai che a Firenze fanno dei corsi che danno delle abilitazioni interazionali ?
> Ci sono svariati master Of Wine che hanno cattedra.


ecco famme sapè quando capiti verso Bolgheri o zone limitrofe


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Suvvia!!!
> Mi sono anche detto, però, che se non dovesse funzionare, se persino in questa vacanza non dovremmo trovare punti in accordo, dovessimo solamente litigare, allora sarebbe il caso di pensare seriamente a lasciarci.
> 
> Ma onestamente non credo....
> ...


Mah...a me sta storia non piace da mò.
Contento tu.


----------



## Nobody (5 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Perché ??
> 
> Perché sono io l'unico cieco che non vede il marcio ??
> 
> ...


Mi pare un'ottima idea... una che si sente soffocare per quindici minuti di telefonata sarà una splendida compagna di vita.


----------



## Nicka (5 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi pare un'ottima idea... una che si sente soffocare per quindici minuti di telefonata sarà una splendida compagna di vita.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## passante (5 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Perché ??
> 
> Perché sono io l'unico cieco che non vede il marcio ??
> 
> ...


 

non per telefono, direi.

(scusa LDS, scherzo )


----------



## Scaredheart (6 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> venire fino in California per svitarti il cranio e vedere cosa c'è dentro, mi costa troppo.   vedi se riesci a passare almeno per la Toscana, qualche volta.


Ecco bravo! Altro che Roma o Milano! Facciamo Firenze  il più grande raduno, o almeno il più raffinato ed elegante  :rotfl: venite venite!


LDS ha detto:


> Ci siamo venuti l'anno scorso!
> Normalmente in Toscana per delle degustazioni e per degli approfondimenti vengo una volta all'anno.
> Lo sai che a Firenze fanno dei corsi che danno delle abilitazioni interazionali ?
> Ci sono svariati master Of Wine che hanno cattedra.


Yes! E che ti credevi! :linguaccia: 


passante ha detto:


> non per telefono, direi.
> 
> (scusa LDS, scherzo )


Che asfissiante! Basta una e-mail!  ( non mi sono trattenuta neppure io)


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi pare un'ottima idea... una che si sente soffocare per quindici minuti di telefonata sarà una splendida compagna di vita.


Non posso darti verdi.

Però a me piace tantissimo l'ottimismo incrollabile di LDS. Avercelo..


----------



## LDS (6 Agosto 2015)

Direzione Malpensa !!

Partiamo alle 10 con scalo a Miami!

L'incipit sembra buono! L'unico problema riscontrato al momento sono le zanzare !
Ma quante cazz di zanzare ci sono a Milano?? 
Non ho mai visto così tante succhiasangue tutte concentrate!

Ad ogni modo ho l'anello che attende solo di essere estratto nel momento più opportuno!
La scena me la sono immaginata nella mia testa quando saremo dentro lo Yosemite park, precisamente ai mammoth lakes....

Mi piacerebbe sapere se sono l'unico che vive con questa ansia insopportabile la preparazione alla richiesta di matrimonio...


----------



## Carola (6 Agosto 2015)

Ma non è che e'tutta inventata sta storia?

A me pare follia


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Direzione Malpensa !!
> 
> Partiamo alle 10 con scalo a Miami!
> 
> ...


Questo è niente... vedrai dopo :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Direzione Malpensa !!
> 
> Partiamo alle 10 con scalo a Miami!
> 
> ...


In realtà anche io soffro di ansia insopportabile quando leggo i tuoi post...sei in ottima compagnia!

Quoto comunque Nobody...questa manco ti vuole parlare al telefono, figuriamoci che figata che deve essere quando ti manda affanculo dopo che t'ha avuto addosso tre giorni di seguito...
Mi raccomando immaginati la scena e soprattutto viva la spontaneità!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Direzione Malpensa !!
> 
> Partiamo alle 10 con scalo a Miami!
> 
> ...


anche io sono in ansia per te.
Soprattutto per come reagirai quando ti dirà di no. E spero ti dica di no. E non per cattiveria perchè sarebbe un matrimonio finito prima di iniziare


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi pare un'ottima idea... una che si sente soffocare per quindici minuti di telefonata sarà una splendida compagna di vita.


posso dire che adoro il tuo sarcasmo? preciso, tagliente ed elegante, financo


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Non posso darti verdi.
> 
> *Però a me piace tantissimo l'ottimismo incrollabile di LDS*. Avercelo..



anche a me
diciamo che lui parte con lo stato d'animo giusto, lei non si sa


----------



## feather (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> lei non si sa


No, non si sa. Ma qualche suggerimento lo ha dato però


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> No, non si sa. Ma qualche suggerimento lo ha dato però



già...quella cosa delle telefonate è piuttosto sconfortante!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> anche a me
> diciamo che lui parte con lo stato d'animo giusto, lei non si sa


Non è ottimismo.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma non è che e'tutta inventata sta storia?
> 
> A me pare follia


ma libertà è folle, mi piace per questo.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è ottimismo.



entusiasmo, consono al desiderio di sposarsi?


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> entusiasmo, consono al desiderio di sposarsi?


Ma io mi dico...avrei entusiasmo nel fare una proposta di matrimonio se le cose andassero bene, l'entusiasmo non può essere solo mio, deve essere nostro. L'entusiasmo dovrei averlo perchè è gonfiato da chi ho davanti e viceversa...
Che entusiasmo ci può essere con una che ti sclera al telefono perchè non ti vuole sentire tutti i giorni e ti dice che sei una palla al piede e che non c'è necessità di avere comunicazioni?
Che entusiasmo ci può essere con una che ha problemi di non so che genere e natura sessuale e si rifiuta di farsi vedere così ha la scusa per non avere rapporti con te?
A me più che entusiasmo pare una grossa dose di egoismo. Mi pare che lui abbia l'obiettivo del matrimonio, ma non si capisce su quali basi. Ma ognuno deve essere libero di agire come meglio crede.


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> posso dire che adoro il tuo sarcasmo? preciso, tagliente ed elegante, financo


Grazie Missus, certo che si  Ma con LSD vien fuori senza alcuno sforzo... sgorga naturale, limpido e fresco


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io mi dico...avrei entusiasmo nel fare una proposta di matrimonio se le cose andassero bene, l'entusiasmo non può essere solo mio, deve essere nostro. L'entusiasmo dovrei averlo perchè è gonfiato da chi ho davanti e viceversa...
> Che entusiasmo ci può essere con una che ti sclera al telefono perchè non ti vuole sentire tutti i giorni e ti dice che sei una palla al piede e che non c'è necessità di avere comunicazioni?
> Che entusiasmo ci può essere con una che ha problemi di non so che genere e natura sessuale e si rifiuta di farsi vedere così ha la scusa per non avere rapporti con te?
> A me più che entusiasmo pare una grossa dose di egoismo. Mi pare che lui abbia l'obiettivo del matrimonio, ma non si capisce su quali basi. Ma ognuno deve essere libero di agire come meglio crede.



boh credo che lui la veda in modo molto diverso, altrimenti sarebbe piuttosto inspiegabile!


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> entusiasmo, consono al desiderio di sposarsi?


ma secondo me non vuole sposarsi, adora la coreografia di un momento da personaggio romantico


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Grazie Missus, certo che si  Ma con LSD vien fuori senza alcuno sforzo... sgorga naturale, limpido e fresco



non conosco nè lui nè la sua storia, sto provando a capirci qualcosa...

comunque sì, ti fluisce da solo quasi, ho notato :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh credo che lui la veda in modo molto diverso, altrimenti sarebbe piuttosto inspiegabile!


Che la veda in modo diverso lo credo anche io...ma ho il dubbio che davvero lui si faccia dei viaggi mentali che la metà bastano...


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma secondo me non vuole sposarsi, adora la coreografia di un momento da personaggio romantico



ma si sposa in USA?
potrebbe non registrare il matrimonio in Italia e godersi la coreografia (...che bel consiglio:singleeye


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> entusiasmo, consono al desiderio di sposarsi?


E' scemo. E presumibilmente pesante da sopportare come un macigno.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' scemo. E presumibilmente pesante da sopportare come un macigno.


secondo me appena riceve l'attenzione che "bramava" si stufa e passa ad altri sogni


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non conosco nè lui nè la sua storia, sto provando a capirci qualcosa...
> 
> comunque sì, ti fluisce da solo quasi, ho notato :rotfl::rotfl:


Prendi Benny, rincoglioniscilo di 10 volte e avrai LDS...
Con in più il fattore "se non sono modelle manco le guardo" e "io non esco con un boiler", roba che ha colpito la mia fragile autostima.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' scemo. E presumibilmente pesante da sopportare come un macigno.


ma anche se fosse, pure scemi e pesanti si sposano, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma anche se fosse, pure scemi e pesanti si sposano, no?


E figliano pure, purtroppo.


----------



## banshee (6 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prendi Benny, rincoglioniscilo di 10 volte e avrai LDS...
> Con in più il fattore "se non sono modelle manco le guardo" e "io non esco con un boiler", roba che ha colpito la mia fragile autostima.


eeeh addirittura!! abbiamo un "top model hunter" qui! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ovviamente lui è tipo Tom Hardy con il cervello del CEO della Accenture e il sex appeal di Sean Connery vè?

(ciao Mr Nob )


----------



## Nobody (6 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> *non conosco nè lui nè la sua storia, sto provando a capirci qualcosa...*
> 
> comunque sì, ti fluisce da solo quasi, ho notato :rotfl::rotfl:


In sintesi, sta tentando in tutti i modi di accoppiarsi per la vita ad una donna che nel migliore dei casi lo vede amorevolmente come una cartella esattoriale di equitalia


----------



## Nicka (6 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> In sintesi, sta tentando in tutti i modi di accoppiarsi per la vita ad una donna che nel migliore dei casi lo vede amorevolmente come una cartella esattoriale di equitalia


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (7 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> facciamo un sunto per chi non sapesse la storia....
> 
> l'anno scorso esattamente in questo periodo, prima di partire per le vacanze, scoppio il finimondo con Laure, scoprii che mi aveva tradito con il suo capo, mi lasciò, ci furono delle parentesi stravaganti, ma alla fine ho ricorteggiato la mia Laure, abbiamo ripreso a vederci a partire da novembre, e abbiamo deciso di ridare una chance alla nostra storia.
> Io non vivo più con lei, perchè sono a Parigi e lei vive ancora a Londra, ci siamo visti praticamente 3 week-end a settimana fino due mesi fa.
> ...


Che c'entra l'essere coglione? 
Lei non è innamorata quanto te.


----------



## Vincent Vega (7 Agosto 2015)

LDS, ma questa già ti ha detto "no grazie" l'anno scorso. E, nel frattempo, si è fatta il capo, ti ha mollato, ripreso dopo che l'hai martellata a sangue, e vivete in paesi diversi da mesi. Ora non vuole sentirti al telefono. Mi dici che ci azzecca sto anello? Bah......


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> LDS, ma questa già ti ha detto "no grazie" l'anno scorso. E, nel frattempo, si è fatta il capo, ti ha mollato, ripreso dopo che l'hai martellata a sangue, e vivete in paesi diversi da mesi. Ora non vuole sentirti al telefono. Mi dici che ci azzecca sto anello? Bah......


Chissà...
Magari...
Dato che pure lì...


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chissà...
> Magari...
> Dato che pure lì...


Ma tu che l'hai provato. Funziona bene? È utile?


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Ma tu che l'hai provato. Funziona bene? È utile?


Sinceramente mi fa un po' ridere...


----------



## feather (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sinceramente mi fa un po' ridere...


E se una donna ride solo quando ti vede nudo....


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> E se una donna ride solo quando ti vede nudo....


No, quando ride quando sente un vrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr in mezzo alle gambe...è diverso! :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> facciamo un sunto per chi non sapesse la storia....
> 
> l'anno scorso esattamente in questo periodo, prima di partire per le vacanze, scoppio il finimondo con Laure, scoprii che mi aveva tradito con il suo capo, mi lasciò, ci furono delle parentesi stravaganti, ma alla fine ho ricorteggiato la mia Laure, abbiamo ripreso a vederci a partire da novembre, e abbiamo deciso di ridare una chance alla nostra storia.
> Io non vivo più con lei, perchè sono a Parigi e lei vive ancora a Londra, ci siamo visti praticamente 3 week-end a settimana fino due mesi fa.
> ...


scusami...ma perchè ti tiri matto?

State dando un senso diverso a quello che state vivendo "insieme". 

A te decidere se il suo senso ti va bene oppure no. 

Chiederle implicitamente e continuamente di essere diversa da quello che è ti fa perdere soltanto tempo. 

Se non ti va bene. Chiudi. 

Non è una decisione che si prende insieme. Decidi tu. Fin tanto che ti va bene il suo senso ci può stare, ma quando il suo senso non funziona più per te io penso sia tempo di andare.


----------



## Nobody (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chissà...
> Magari...
> Dato che pure lì...


----------



## ivanl (7 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


>


io ho avuto paura a chiedere


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

No ma che davero!?!??!?!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No ma che davero!?!??!?!


Non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta


----------



## Nicka (7 Agosto 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci sono più gli uomini di una volta


Che malessere...


----------



## Horny (7 Agosto 2015)

Ma quindi se laure andrà dal medico DOPO la :carneval: Napa valley,
ciò significa che in vacanza non avrete rapporti?


----------



## Carola (8 Agosto 2015)

Ma che problemi ha sta laurie?
Mi sono persa un pezzo


----------



## LDS (9 Agosto 2015)

Non funziona, non può funzionare purtroppo.
Litighiamo per stronzate.
C'è come una barriera, e onestamente ne ho i coglioni pieni.
In più a tutto aggiungiamoci che il sesso è una merda...
A 30 non si può proprio sentire.


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Non funziona, non può funzionare purtroppo.
> Litighiamo per stronzate.
> C'è come una barriera, e onestamente ne ho i coglioni pieni.
> In più a tutto aggiungiamoci che il sesso è una merda...
> A 30 non si può proprio sentire.


l'unica barriera è quella colata di calcestruzzo che hai in testa.

solo tu puoi andare in vacanza dall'altra parte del mondo con una donna che palesemente non ti sopporta.


----------



## Nicka (9 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Non funziona, non può funzionare purtroppo.
> Litighiamo per stronzate.
> C'è come una barriera, e onestamente ne ho i coglioni pieni.
> In più a tutto aggiungiamoci che il sesso è una merda...
> A 30 non si può proprio sentire.


1...

2...

3...

4...

5...

6...

7...

8...

9...

10...

Ma vai a cagare.


----------



## zagor (10 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Non funziona, non può funzionare purtroppo.
> *Litighiamo per stronzate*.
> C'è come una barriera, e onestamente ne ho i coglioni pieni.
> In più a tutto aggiungiamoci che il sesso è una merda...
> A 30 non si può proprio sentire.




Allora siete sulla buona strada. 
Nel frattempo, state (stai?) buttando nel cesso i 10000 euro necessari per una vacanza in California......


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> 1...
> 
> 2...
> 
> ...



La mamma mi ha detto che in certi casi è meglio contare fino a 100. :rotfl: 
( io te lo dico prima, attenta che poi ti becchi un nuovo spasimante... se poi non ti piace stare troppo al tel siamo al 90% dell'opera )



zagor ha detto:


> Allora siete sulla buona strada.
> Nel frattempo, state (stai?) buttando nel cesso i 10000 euro necessari per una vacanza in California......


Esagerato! Con tutti quei soldi oggi ci fai il giro del mondo. 

Basta saper cercare nei siti giusti! Poi se vuoi che ti ci mando ( in California  ndr ) per 10000 €, ti scrivo gli estremi del mio conto e ti fai un bel all inclusive!


----------



## Vincent Vega (11 Agosto 2015)

mi sa che abbiamo risparmiato un altro regalo di matrimonio............


----------



## zanna (11 Agosto 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mi sa che abbiamo risparmiato un altro regalo di matrimonio............


Dici?? :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (11 Agosto 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> mi sa che abbiamo risparmiato un altro regalo di matrimonio............


Non si sa ancora...questo è il classico che se la sposa tanto per fare la festicciola e appunto per pigliarsi i regali...
Poi arrivederci e grazie!


----------



## Tradito? (11 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Non funziona, non può funzionare purtroppo.
> Litighiamo per stronzate.
> C'è come una barriera, e onestamente ne ho i coglioni pieni.
> In più a tutto aggiungiamoci che il sesso è una merda...
> A 30 non si può proprio sentire.


Se e' per questo anche a 40 e 50 ... Ma se resti con lei li sperimenterai di persona


----------



## Horny (11 Agosto 2015)

Any news from Napa Valley??????? :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## zanna (13 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Any news from Napa Valley??????? :scared::scared::scared:


In effetti questo silenzio mi inquieta ... spero che stiano trombando come se non ci fsse un domani ... spero ...


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> In effetti questo silenzio mi inquieta ... spero che stiano trombando come se non ci fsse un domani ... spero ...


Ma va là!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (13 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma va là!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Perfida :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (13 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Perfida :carneval:


L'aveva detto lui che manco si chiavava perchè lei c'ha problemi e si rifiuta di fare sesso e si rifiuta pure di farsi vedere da un dottore!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'aveva detto lui che* manco si chiavava perchè lei c'ha problemi e si rifiuta di fare sesso e si rifiuta pure di farsi vedere da un dottore!*!


altre eccellenti doti da inserire in un curriculum prematrimoniale


----------



## perplesso (13 Agosto 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Any news from Napa Valley??????? :scared::scared::scared:


confidiamo nel fatto che Laure abbia fatto la cosa giusta.   buttarlo in un canyon


----------



## zanna (19 Agosto 2015)

LDS ha detto:


> Direzione Malpensa !!
> 
> Partiamo alle 10 con scalo a Miami!
> 
> ...


Questo lo scriveva il 6 agosto ... che sia stato vaporizzato da un geyser al Yosemite Park nell'atto di estrarre l'anello? Laure ... sei il mio tessssssoro ... svamp:rotfl:
Questa attesa mi stà snervando


----------



## Eratò (19 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Questo lo scriveva il 6 agosto ... che sia stato vaporizzato da un geyser al Yosemite Park nell'atto di estrarre l'anello? Laure ... sei il mio tessssssoro ... svamp:rotfl:
> Questa attesa mi stà snervando


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2015)

ragazzi mi fate paura... :scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Questo lo scriveva il 6 agosto ... che sia stato vaporizzato da un geyser al Yosemite Park nell'atto di estrarre l'anello? Laure ... sei il mio tessssssoro ... svamp:rotfl:
> Questa attesa mi stà snervando


:rotfl::rotflorino, speriamo di no !


----------



## perplesso (20 Agosto 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> ragazzi mi fate paura... :scared:


a me inquieta molto di più LDS


----------



## Nicka (20 Agosto 2015)

Gli avesse detto sì sarebbe venuto qui a ululare di quanto il suo cuore scoppiasse di gioia e felicitudine...
Ma visto che non si legge ho il serio dubbio che gli sia arrivato l'ennesimo no.
Sospetto fortemente che sia andato a morire di stenti nel Gran Canyon...


----------



## zanna (24 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Gli avesse detto sì sarebbe venuto qui a ululare di quanto il suo cuore scoppiasse di gioia e felicitudine...
> Ma visto che non si legge ho il serio dubbio che gli sia arrivato l'ennesimo no.
> Sospetto fortemente che sia andato a morire di stenti nel Gran Canyon...


Il dubbio del 2 di picche estero mi stà attanagliando ... :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Nicka (24 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Il dubbio del 2 di picche estero mi stà attanagliando ... :scared::scared::scared:


La cosa bella di LDS è che ti fa appassionare alle sue storie trucide...


----------



## zanna (24 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La cosa bella di LDS è che ti fa appassionare alle sue storie trucide...


Bella bella proprio non direi ... gli è che vedere che si collega alle 6 a.m. di un sabato e non scriva nulla dopo due settimane di frizzi e lazzi :rotfl: lascia un non so che di perplitudine


----------



## Nicka (24 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Bella bella proprio non direi ... gli è che vedere che si collega alle 6 a.m. di un sabato e non scriva nulla dopo due settimane di frizzi e lazzi :rotfl: lascia un non so che di perplitudine


Il silenzio a volte vale più di mille parole...


----------



## zanna (27 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il silenzio a volte vale più di mille parole...


LDS squarcia il velo del silenzio e dicci come è andata ... c'è oscuro che si è deframmentato i coglioni per mancanza di stimoli, JB non scrive più, l'ippopotam ... emh la dolcissima farfallina strepita e batte i piedi insieme a diletta e brunetta, eratò non mi caga di striscio e perply stà abbattendo i cloni come un novello maestro Yoda ... tutti gli altri sono in ferie e/o a trombare come se non ci fosse un domani (qualcuna è stata avvistata negli autogrill dell'autostrada del brennero ) ... quindi???


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> LDS squarcia il velo del silenzio e dicci come è andata ... c'è oscuro che si è deframmentato i coglioni per mancanza di stimoli, JB non scrive più, *l'ippopotam ... emh la dolcissima farfallina *strepita e batte i piedi insieme a diletta e brunetta, eratò non mi caga di striscio e perply stà abbattendo i cloni come un novello maestro Yoda ... tutti gli altri sono in ferie e/o a trombare come se non ci fosse un domani (qualcuna è stata avvistata negli autogrill dell'autostrada del brennero ) ... quindi???


e io che ho scritto anche che ti voglio bene
Ora chiedo il tuo ban


----------



## zanna (7 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> LDS squarcia il velo del silenzio e dicci come è andata ... c'è oscuro che si è deframmentato i coglioni per mancanza di stimoli, JB non scrive più, l'ippopotam ... emh la dolcissima farfallina strepita e batte i piedi insieme a diletta e brunetta, eratò non mi caga di striscio e perply stà abbattendo i cloni come un novello maestro Yoda ... tutti gli altri sono in ferie e/o a trombare come se non ci fosse un domani (qualcuna è stata avvistata negli autogrill dell'autostrada del brennero ) ... quindi???


Almeno dicci se 1, X o 2 così senza entrare troppo nei dettagli ... l'ippopotam ... emh la dolcissima farfallina non si regge più


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Almeno dicci se 1, X o 2 così senza entrare troppo nei dettagli ... l'ippopotam ... emh la dolcissima farfallina non si regge più


Stai molto attento


----------



## zanna (7 Settembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai molto attento


:bleble:


----------



## Nocciola (7 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> :bleble:


Non si fanno le linguacce agli ippop...ops alle signore


----------



## zanna (14 Settembre 2015)

Almeno sapete se è rientrato o dobbiamo contattare l'unità di crisi??


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Almeno sapete se è rientrato o dobbiamo contattare l'unità di crisi??


Com'è che in "amore e sesso" leggo "il pene di zanna"


----------



## zanna (14 Settembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Com'è che in "amore e sesso" leggo "il pene di zanna"


Boh sarò divenuto un "caso studio" ... al pari tuo e di oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*Zanna*



zanna ha detto:


> Boh sarò divenuto un "caso studio" ... al pari tuo e di oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se parla de cazzo e spunta oscuro....de culi e spunta oscuro....so culo e cazzo....solo questo.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Boh sarò divenuto un "caso studio" ... al pari tuo e di oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sul mio c'è proprio poco da studiare. Su quello di oscuro stendo un velo pietoso. Un velo a 90 gradi!


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*Ok*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Sul mio c'è proprio poco da studiare. Su quello di oscuro stendo un velo pietoso. Un velo a 90 gradi!


Voi pensate che avere un cazzo enorme sia un vantaggio?nons ai mai se una donna sta con te per lui o per la persona che sei....


----------



## sienne (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi pensate che avere un cazzo enorme sia un vantaggio?nons ai mai se una donna sta con te per lui o per la persona che sei....



Ciao

brutto essere il suo stesso rivale ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (14 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> brutto essere il suo stesso rivale ...
> 
> ...


A sienne pure tu deragli?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi pensate che avere un cazzo enorme sia un vantaggio?nons ai mai se una donna sta con te per lui o per la persona che sei....


Lui... tu, tu.....lui, ma tu cor cazzo ci parli? 
Ma poi, chettefrega? tu fai parlare al culo interessato, non alla donna!


----------



## zanna (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi pensate che avere un cazzo enorme sia un vantaggio?nons ai mai se una donna sta con te per lui o per la persona che sei....


Seeee


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> brutto essere il suo stesso rivale ...
> 
> ...


Si una competizione senza vincitori e vinti,solo tu con il tuo enorme dramma...


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Voi pensate che avere un cazzo enorme sia un vantaggio?nons ai mai se una donna sta con te per lui o per la persona che sei....


Io vivo la stessa cosa, ma col culo.
Sono cose orrende, brutte, pesanti, devastanti.


----------



## oscuro (14 Settembre 2015)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io vivo la stessa cosa, ma col culo.
> Sono cose orrende, brutte, pesanti, devastanti.


Hai un culo enorme?o volitivo?espansivo?


----------



## zanna (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai un culo enorme?o volitivo?espansivo?


Da quello che ho visto avvolgibile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si una competizione senza vincitori e vinti,solo tu con il tuo enorme dramma...



Ciao

abbi coraggio e affrontalo. Dovete divenire una squadra.
Male che vada, lo poni sul lettino e Ipazia saprà ascoltarlo ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (14 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> abbi coraggio e affrontalo. Dovete divenire una squadra.
> *Male che vada, lo poni sul lettino e Ipazia saprà ascoltarlo ... *
> ...


Ci vuole un letto a castello :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: prima della cura poi dopo mi sa che gli rientra e si fa una colonscopia da solo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Settembre 2015)

Chissà perchè ma cor cazzo i 3D vanno che è una meraviglia. Siete cazzoidi, penoidi cioè. per essere chiari delle minchia siete!


----------



## sienne (14 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ci vuole un letto a castello :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: prima della cura poi dopo mi sa che gli rientra e si fa una colonscopia da solo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

Ahahahaha! :rotfl:
Ipazia fa miracoli!


sienne


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai un culo enorme?o volitivo?espansivo?


Non puoi capire...siamo oltre...


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Ma non e che stanno a luna di miele?


----------



## Horny (14 Settembre 2015)

Non abbiamo più avuto notizie.....preoccupante.....


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma non e che stanno a luna di miele?


Il romanticismo di Eratò...


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il romanticismo di Eratò...


E immagina che la luna di miele manco l'ho fatta... Posticipa posticipa alla fine ci siam detti ciaone e son rimasta con i depliant in mano:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E immagina che la luna di miele manco l'ho fatta... Posticipa posticipa alla fine ci siam detti ciaone e son rimasta con i depliant in mano:rotfl:


Ma nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


Discorso base :
Eratò : la luna di miele la facciamo? Che ne pensi? Tanto non è il periodo... Abbiamo una vita davanti no? 
Ammmooore di Eratò(AdE) : È vero amore mio... noi invecchieremo insieme... Sai quante lune di miele? 
Eratò : tanto il miele noi(sguardo malizioso che sottintende sai quante porcherie fatte)... facciamolo a Disneyland insieme al nostro primo figlio
AdE : bellissima idea amore mio! 


Dopo il secondo figlio
Eratò : facciamo quella luna di miele cosi ci riposiamo e ci rilassiamo
AdE : non è il periodo giusto ma ti ho trovato una babysitter bravissima e serissima che ti farà riposare tantissimo... 

Aiutooooooooooo! 

:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Discorso base :
> Eratò : la luna di miele la facciamo? Che ne pensi? Tanto non è il periodo... Abbiamo una vita davanti no?
> Ammmooore di Eratò(AdE) : È vero amore mio... noi invecchieremo insieme... Sai quante lune di miele?
> Eratò : tanto il miele noi(sguardo malizioso che sottintende sai quante porcherie fatte)... facciamolo a Disneyland insieme al nostro primo figlio
> ...


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:

Io ti giuro, mi vergogno di aver fatto la babysitter...


----------



## Eratò (14 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> Io ti giuro, mi vergogno di aver fatto la babysitter...


Ma veramente? Io sarei contentissima a far la babysitter...


----------



## Nicka (14 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma veramente? Io sarei contentissima a far la babysitter...


Ascolta un po'...
Ho fatto la babysitter a due sorelline...
Io capisco tutto, ma guardando il padre delle creature non ce l'avrei mai fatta...non per le creature, proprio perchè era un uomo inguardabile...:rotfl::rotfl:
Invece un altro papà con cui ho lavorato per diverso tempo era proprio un bell'uomo, ma sinceramente non mi ha mai sfiorato l'idea.
In questi due casi ci ho lavorato anni.
In altri casi ho avuto rapporti solo con le mamme, per cui non so come fossero le eventuali prede...


----------



## ipazia (14 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> abbi coraggio e affrontalo. Dovete divenire una squadra.
> Male che vada, lo poni sul lettino e Ipazia saprà ascoltarlo ...
> ...





zanna ha detto:


> Ci vuole un letto a castello :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: prima della cura poi dopo mi sa che gli rientra e si fa una colonscopia da solo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




...si può soltanto stimolare umilmente comunicazione, fra lui e lui...


----------



## zanna (15 Settembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...si può soltanto stimolare umilmente comunicazione, fra lui e lui...


.azzo guarda che si chiama Claudio mica Gabriele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (15 Settembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> .azzo guarda che si chiama Claudio mica Gabriele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


....mi hai fatto venire in mente che Gabriele è il nome di un mio ex . E voleva anche un bambino. :scared:

L'ho lasciato dopo la sua geniale idea....forse aveva confuso anche lui i nomi nel dialogo con lui...e si era poi confuso. 

Che chiedere a me di avere un bambino significava non aver proprio visto niente...eh, il dialogo...forse era anche lui convinto che per dialogare servissero necessariamente le parole...chissà. :sonar:.


----------

